
Innovate Like Chris Rock - nihaar
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/cs/2009/01/innovate_like_chris_rock.html
======
AndrewWarner
"First, he picks small venues where he can do rapid, low-risk experiments with
new material. In gearing up for his latest global tour, he made between 40 and
50 appearances at a small venue called the Stress Factory in New Brunswick,
New Jersey"

~~~
brett
I've assumed that this was how all good stand-up comedians come up with
quality new material since seeing _Comedian_ , the documentary about Seinfeld.

~~~
jcl
They all do, even the bad ones. Next up: Innovate like Tiger Woods by
practicing on a driving range.

------
indraneel24
I actually live near the Stress Factory and, small or not, it's actually a
great place and pulls some big names ever so often — Chris Rock being one in
recent memory, but Russell Peters is another who did a few shows there.

------
profgubler
I think testing and getting feedback will always help those who want to
improve their product. The key is knowing what to do with the feedback,
whether you are a comedian or an entrepreneur, continual testing will always
lead to the answers you need, even if they are the answers you don't want to
hear.

------
coglethorpe
I managed to see Larry David this way. He played a club (OK, the only club) in
Provo, UT.

